

British Airways frequent-flyer accounts hacked - iamben
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/mar/29/british-airways-frequent-flyer-accounts-hacked

======
crb
I'm affected. Their e-mail to customers said "We understand this was login
information relating to a different online service which you may have also
used to access your Executive Club account."

That sounds like victim-blaming: I didn't use the same username or password
anywhere else on the Internet.

------
donalhunt
official notice is here:
[https://ukprepin.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5249/~...](https://ukprepin.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5249/~/unauthorised-
activity-to-executive-club-accounts)

I know some services have access to frequent flyer accounts so you can track
points / bookings / etc - TripIt is one such service.

I really don't like how they have detected the activity but aren't informing
customers what external service is affected. No other service has indicated an
issue publicly (e.g. TripIt) so now I have to assume a bunch of services are
affected.

